# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  كـــلام اللــيل

## musab aljak

* حســـين محى الدين﻿

    مشاهدات .. مفارقات .. مواقف

    (أربعة بي ألف) ،، (برّد.. برّد) .. تصحبها طرقعة (الكوز) ومنظر  الجركانة (المُندي) بضم الميم يستفز العطش،، الباعة المتجولين وماسحي  الأحذية (الأورنيش) ورنش ورنش .. سرعان ما ينتبه بأنك لابس (سنفجة) أو  (تموت تخلي) .. صيحات أخري هناك وهناك.

    وهذه معجزة أخرى .. "صباع أمير ياباني خمسمية .. مفك بيان خمسمية" بإيقاع منتظم جداً

    "ربنا يساعدكم يا جماعة" أمراة مسنة تستجدي لقمة العيش، وتشك من جور الزمن.

    درجة حرارة الجو 45 درجة والشمس في نص السما كما يقولون.

    برغم ذلك تجد زحام المارة وأصحاب (الدرداقات) مفردها درداقة بعجل واحد  وحد لكنها أصبحت وسيلة (أكل عيش) مرموقة.. (أسأل ناس المحلية)..

    عربي.. عربي.. عربي، إيقاع شبيه بالدليب (الحافلات الصغيرة بموقف البوستة) التي سرعان ما تختفي عند ظهور (بتاع الحركة).

    إذا فكرت يوما أن تعد دراسة عن الموسيقي والإيقاعات الشعبية فما عليك  إلا أن تجلب (هيدفون) من (عمارة البرير) وحجر بطارية مغشوش (تجاري) وتبدأ  بالتسجيل من هنا..

    (السفارة في العمارة) (صعيدي في الجامعة  الأمريكية) (الغواصة) ... وحتى (التايتانك) تجدها هنا بجوار الجامع الكبير  حيث حلت مجموعة من الطبالي الأنيقة محل (المتسولين) هناك.. على غرار تلك  (الطبالي) في حواري امدرمان القديمة التي كنّا نبيع فيها الحلوى والبالونات  في اجازات المدارس.. مشروع تاجر المستقبل الذي لم يكن يعلم ولم يسمع  (بالقيمة المضافة) و(بدمغة الجريح) (هسة الجاب السياسة شنو).

     المهم أنشئت محال تجارية (حلوة دي) كبيرة (بوتيكات) بشارع الدكاترة بالقرب  من (نادي الخريجين -سابقا) لغاية صينية مستشفى امدرمان (التعليمي)، تباع  فيها آخر الموضات من (كاشف الرقم) إلى الأحذية (الإيطالية) .. والثياب  (السويسرية) البلبسنها (النسوان) جمع مرة بالعامية (السودانيات).. ولا ضرر  من تشغيل أشرطة الكاسيت والـ CDs بصوت مرتفع قليلا فالشارع ما حق زول والما  عاجبو في (ستين)..

    ***

    أدعية منقولة:

     اللهم بعّد عنّا ناس المحلية وناس الخدمة الوطنية .. ويسر لنا اللهم حق  الفول والطعمية.. وتفصيل الجلابية (ما ضروري تكون بيضا ولا مكوية)..

    اللهم ارحم الموظفين والموظفات المعذبين والمعذبات المنكوبين منهم  والمنكوبات أحياء وأموات، اللهم شغل الخريجين والخريجات و .. (في اللحظة دي  تحديدا الكهرباء قطعت).
    ***



    تفتيحة:

    • المفتّح هو: سائق الحافلة الذي يشحن من السوق العربي ويقول الشهداء – ثم يشحن من الشهداء ويقول الاستاد!!

    • الداقس: البيدفع ليهو!!

    • والمفتح ايضا: البضرب عصفورين بي حجر.

    • المُغمض هنا: البياخد شاكوشين في شهر.

    ***

    أمثال:

    العين بي حسين "عرفت سموني كده لشنو!!"

    الزاوج قسمة ونصيب "قصدك شنو يعني!!"

    ***

    شاكوش سرييع:

    قبل الحفلة: كشَف ليها!

    أثناء الحفلة : ابتسمت ليهو

    بعد الحفلة: معليش أنا مرتبطة..!!

    ***

    زوار نص الليل:

    - يا راجل قوم في حرامي في الحوش!!

    - يا وليه نومي نومك، حيسرق شنو يعني الـ(3310) قاطع استقبال ليه شهر  وبنطلوني (عبد الواحد) ما فيه حتة ما اتخيطت وتوبك (أبو عشرة) ده ليه سنتين  بقى مصفى من كترة الغسيل و المكوة على الأقل نكون وفرنا صابون،، عليك الله  نومي نومك ما ترفعي لي (الضغط) لأنه (الحبوب) ذاتها خلصانة!!

    ***

    سعال وجاوب:

    - لو سمحت الساعة كم؟؟

    - معليش يا أخت الساعة ما شغالة!!

    - طيب لابسها ليه (قشرة ساااكت يعني) عالم عجيب!!

    ***

    سؤال العدد:

    شاعر ومُلحن ،، سياسي ،، صاحب مجموعة شركات استثمارية ،، رئيس نادي عريق لكرة القدم سابقا... عرفتوه؟؟
    (....................) بس ياهو ذاتو!!
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههه هترشات جميلة .......وفعلا كلام الليل بس من زول بردان
                        	*

----------

